# What will be your mark on the world?



## Bob Hubbard (May 21, 2007)

Everything must eventually come to an end.  But we all leave our mark. On the world, on those we leave behind, on the places we go, and the results of our actions.


What will be yours do you think?


----------



## exile (May 21, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Everything must eventually come to an end.  But we all leave our mark. On the world, on those we leave behind, on the places we go, and the results of our actions.
> 
> 
> What will be yours do you think?



My little boy Adrian, who is a wonderful being and a leading candidate for the best kid in the world. 

I've also proved some interesting results in my field and contributed to some important research areas. If I leave any mark at all, it'll be that.


----------



## Kacey (May 21, 2007)

It's old.  It's hokey.  Nonetheless, I stand behind the following quote, seen on teacher plaques, bags, mugs, and other items:
*
100 years from                            now it will not matter what my bank account was, what                            sort of house I lived in or what kind of car I drove, but the world may be different because I was important                            in the life of a child.  - Author unknown*


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 21, 2007)

Certainly not what I hoped it would be when I was younger.

D.


----------



## CoryKS (May 21, 2007)

Well, I haven't caused the complete and utter extinction of the human race.  So I have that going for me.  There's still a lot of time left, though.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 21, 2007)

Don't know and now that I have been asked, to be honest it doesn't matter. There are other things much more important to me right now that do so the rest I guess is up to history.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 21, 2007)

I doubt anybody will remember my name, but I hope a little of me will live on in the children, grandchildren, students of students and others influenced by my students.


----------



## stickarts (May 21, 2007)

I am trying to be the best husband, father, friend and teacher that i can be.
If I will have helped make anyones life just a bit better than thats a plus! :0)
If I can give my kids a good start in life then that will make me very happy.
I think being good to those around you leaves a mark. The old ripple effect!


----------



## stone_dragone (May 21, 2007)

If I can pass on a legacy of honor to my son, Bowen (and his possible siblings), and demonstrated the love of God to him (them) and all those around me to glorify my Lord, then I will have fulfilled my purpose.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 21, 2007)

...oh, and a giant carving of my face on Mt. McKinley wouldn't be so bad, either...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 21, 2007)

I'd say I've made 2 lasting marks.  

One is MartialTalk and KenpoTalk. I've met alot of people, and because I launched these 2 sites, alot of people have met, trained, and in some cases developed long lasting relationships.  I may die tomorrow, but what I started will carry on. Kinda like Wendys and McDonalds...but with less saturated fats. 

The other mark....is my son. He's a gifted artist, and has the potential to go farther than I ever did.

Both, in a way, are my own immortality. The one dearest to my heart....is not necessarily the one I listed first.


----------



## zDom (May 21, 2007)

Anything "great" I might have been able to achieve in the martial arts or music or anything else were fated to never happen when my first child was born.

Being there for them became THE most important thing in my life, and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 21, 2007)

I am hoping to leave as small a mark on the world as possible.  If I am forgotten then so be it, I don't mind too much.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 21, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'd say I've made 2 lasting marks.
> 
> One is MartialTalk and KenpoTalk. I've met alot of people, and because I launched these 2 sites, alot of people have met, trained, and in some cases developed long lasting relationships.  I may die tomorrow, but what I started will carry on. Kinda like Wendys and McDonalds...but with less saturated fats.



Are you calling *US* saturated fats? hey now! :rofl: 

MT and KT are going to go on as long as the quality remains the same... fats and all. Because remember it's the fat that gives the meat it's flavor!   

As for me... sigh... I hope that I've made a small contribution to the world of MA through my MA-related posts here. 
I hope I've made a contribution to the world of caving through all the people that I've trained over the years and that they'll continue to train others and teach others to love the fragile underground. 
And... that people will at least remember me as being (in that David Spade's voice from Tommy Boy) "hmm, he seems to be a nice guy" 



Kacey said:


> It's old.  It's hokey.  Nonetheless, I stand behind the following quote, seen on teacher plaques, bags, mugs, and other items:
> *
> 100 years from                            now it will not matter what my bank account was, what                            sort of house I lived in or what kind of car I drove, but the world may be different because I was important                            in the life of a child.  - Author unknown*



Hey Kace... I think it was Elanor Roosevelt that said that... and it's a great quote... fitting ... since you're a teacher. :asian:


----------



## seasoned (May 21, 2007)

For the most part people will forget what you say, forget what you do, but people will never forget how you make them feel. I try my best to treat everyone with respect and leave them with a feeling of worth. Famely is one of my greatest legacies. Everything else will fade away.


----------



## qi-tah (May 28, 2007)

Wow, how can any of us ever know our own legacy? If i think about all the people (living and dead) who have ever inspired or otherwise affected me (for good or ill), how many of them would know what their effect on me has been? 

And on another level, what sort of legacy are we talking about? All our lives are but brief sparks against the processes of geology and evoloution etc, and yet all our combined brief sparkings have conspired to increase global temperatures to a dangerous degree, pushing our environment ever further out of kilter. Is the legacy we pass on to the next generation going to be a world that is increasingly unable to support human life?

I guess on a positive note, my life (and i imagine many of yours) is not yet even half over... the legacy we ultimately leave behind is something that is yet to be created...


----------



## Gordon Nore (May 28, 2007)

> *Carl Spackler*: So I jump ship in Hong Kong and make my way over to Tibet, and I get on as a looper at a course over in the Himalayas. A looper, you know, a caddy, a looper, a jock. So, I tell them I'm a pro jock, and who do you think they give me? The Dalai Lama, himself. Twelfth son of the Lama. The flowing robes, the grace, bald... striking. So, I'm on the first tee with him. I give him the driver. He hauls off and whacks one - big hitter, the Lama - long, into a ten-thousand foot crevasse, right at the base of this glacier. Do you know what the Lama says? Gunga galunga... gunga, gunga-galunga. *So we finish the eighteenth and he's gonna stiff me. And I say, "Hey, Lama, hey, how about a little something, you know, for the effort, you know." And he says, "Oh, uh, there won't be any money, but when you die, on your deathbed, you will receive total consciousness." So I got that goin' for me, which is nice. *


 
But that actually happened to Bill Murray's character in Caddyshack (1980). I hope my lasting legacy will be as a teacher. I've had a few teaching careers: adult literacy and English, post-secondary teacher, martial arts instructor, and now, K-8 teacher-librarian. I hope that all counts for something.


----------



## Nobody (May 29, 2007)

**** or Crap if you must know an piss.  Keep trying to do something positive just ain't happening for me for some reason.


----------



## morph4me (May 29, 2007)

I'm hoping that my remains will fertilize a nice little patch of flowers and make people happy


----------



## MBuzzy (May 30, 2007)

I hope that someday people will build statues of me and sing songs about me.

Seriously, I think that the biggest thing will be the influence I've had over other people.  I like to think that at some point, I have positively influenced the life of at least one Airman.  I would like to some day be a martial arts instructor, so hopefully I can pass on my knowledge that way.  I also hope to have children one day.

If I had my choice though - I would revolutionize the construction industry with Ultralightweight Concretes.


----------



## Shaderon (May 30, 2007)

My legacy will be all the people's lives I've touched.  I just hope that I've helped people enrich thier time on earth and helped make it worthwhile.

It would please me greatly if someone remembers me someday by saying "Hey remember that woman who said that to me?  That really made me think, I I'm a better person for that" but really it'd be enough just to know I made some people happy.


----------



## Drac (May 30, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> My legacy will be all the people's lives I've touched. I just hope that I've helped people enrich thier time on earth and helped make it worthwhile.


 
Well said Shads...I hope I'll be remembered as that cop that wanted to train other coppers in a reality based MA..


----------



## Makalakumu (May 30, 2007)

It all depends on the length of time involved.  In the end, the only thing we may leave on this earth (if we are lucky) that is truly from us are the copies of the genes we carried for a short while.  

Every action that we do in this life will be erased by time...


----------



## LawDog (May 30, 2007)

Over the past few decades many of the kids that have attended my school were from the wild bunch, several belonged to various youth street gangs. Many of those youngin's stayed with me for 10, 15 and a few for 20 years or more, those that did stay with me made a good turn around. A few of them are now Lawyers, in law enforcement, the medical profession, school teachers, business men and so on. They have all thanked me for putting them on the straight and narrow.
So as for leaving a mark on this big world of ours I am very satisfied with the little mark that I have left.
:highfive:


----------



## RED (Jun 1, 2007)

An epithet that sayes "you are standing on my balls"


I just want my kids to grow up right. That's all.


----------



## SageGhost83 (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't know. I don't think that I will leave a mark on this world, at least not a very famous one. I would just like to know that I have left this world a better place than when I arrived in it. You know, contribute to the greater good and made existence just a little less difficult for those who I have had the pleasure to meet. I helped a lot of old ladies in the supermarket, and they were genuinely greatful, saying things like "god is going to bless you, young man". And there was that drunk guy at the local Borders that needed a friend to talk to that night, I helped him get through that night safely by keeping him out of trouble, even though he was a complete stranger. And all of the countless times that I have helped children stop crying or comforted them when they were scared, and even made them laugh and help them get through difficult situations. I don't know. As was stated, I guess that my mark hasn't been manifested yet. I plan on being an instructor some day and heaven knows how many lives that I will touch in a positive manner.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Jun 3, 2007)

Vanity of vanities, says the Teacher,vanity of vanities! All is vanity.

What do people gain from all the toil at which they toil under the sun?

A generation goes, and a generation comes, but the earth remains forever.

The sun rises and the sun goes down,and hurries to the place where it rises.

The wind blows to the south, and goes around to the north;round and round goes the wind, and on its circuits the wind returns.

All streams run to the sea, but the sea is not full; to the place where the streams flow, there they continue to flow.

All things are wearisome; more than one can express;the eye is not satisfied with seeing, or the ear filled with hearing.

What has been is what will be, and what has been done is what will be done; there is nothing new under the sun.

Is there a thing of which it is said, "See, this is new"? It has already been, in the ages before us.

The people of long ago are not remembered, nor will there be any remembrance of people yet to come by those who come after them.

-Ecclesiastes


----------



## Fang (Jun 7, 2007)

I honestly don't know, but its got me thinking...


----------

